# M baby girls first antelope



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

First day of antelope rifle season here and my little girl had her first tag , yes she's married , 24 years old and has 2 kids but shes stil my baby girl . lol .. Saw a couple bucks larger and lots smaller but this one was the most accesible . A short hike and stalk later and the rest is history . Thanx to my daughter and husband for letting dad tag along .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a big congrats to your baby girl on getting a very fine looking prairie goat

looks like hes cut some nice cutters

thats one animal that is one my bucket list


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well done, and a very fine speedgoat. Congrats, nicely done.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. for your baby girl, wonder who she got all her training and skills from ??


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's an awesome prong horn! Congrats to your daughter...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Congrats. for your baby girl, wonder who she got all her training and skills from ??


hmm , she has an older brother and a couple older sisters ..lol .. thanx for the replies everyone .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to her !!! nice antelope


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No easy task in that open country. It had to be quite a thrill for Grandpa, eh?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> No easy task in that open country. It had to be quite a thrill for Grandpa, eh?


Yes , lots of fun and a perfect day . No wind and the prairie was calm . The antelope were really chattering and talking and Kennedy had never heard that and thought it was cool . Got the antelope home and showed the 2 little boys , aged 4 and almost 2 , they mauled it to another death and inspected everything ..lol .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to her , that's awesome.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Chattering and talking...Must have been their last good-byes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My neighbor from down the road is out speed goat hunting with his son, should be back Sat..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Chattering and talking...Must have been their last good-byes.


lol . coulda been , lots of noise from the little guys .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Now Thats makeing MEMORIES with your Little Girl that will last a lifetime---Congrats to you Both------------------------------sb*


----------

